#ubuntu-phone 2012-05-31
<volunteer22> heya
<volunteer22> isn't there a dotfile or something you can put in the root of the phone file system that will tell ubuntu the path to the music folder?
<volunteer22> I am wanting to try doing this with an external hard drive that I use for multimedia, and wondered what that file was
<volunteer22> hopefully then I can use the syncing features that are available to phones with music with my external hard drive and also have a local collection of multimedia
<volunteer22> I only remember this because I used to have to edit some file on my nexus one (I think it was) so that it would be seen by the audio players
<volunteer22> (I remember this because I used to do that)
